# Ranger is 5!



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I haven't been here in a while but wanted to drop in with an update on my first GSD. Ranger turned 5 on friday and he is absolutely the best dog we have ever had. I can't keep track of the number of people who have told me that they are afraid of GSDs but Ranger doesn't scare them at all. I never knew how many people were afraid of GSDs before I had one. Thanks to everyone here who provided some great advice in those first couple years.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: Ranger! Hope you got lots of treats!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy birthday Ranger!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 5th Birthday Ranger. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When we got our big boy as a pup, I was amused to hear that nearly everyone has a German Shepherd story. And almost everyone either loves them or is afraid of them. 

A great Big Happy Woofsday to Ranger!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ranger!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Awesome!! Happy Birthday Ranger and I hope you have many more.


----------

